# Very small scratch in screen. Any methods work?



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

I've dropped my phone about 10 times. Today was a bad one. There is a very small scratch on the screen now. I know that alot of people have scratched their phones and I am wondering if there is any way to remove it. It's not deep at all and not long. I know I should have used a screen protector, however I don't like how they feel or look.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I've only heard of XO skins screen protector that will help fill them in. Also, steinheil oleophobic (i don't know how to spell it) feels pretty much the same as a naked screen, if you can get over the 2 - 3mm gap around the edge of the screen

Edit: I wet applied my steinheil even tho it's a dry apply. looks perfect.


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> I've dropped my phone about 10 times. Today was a bad one. There is a very small scratch on the screen now. I know that alot of people have scratched their phones and I am wondering if there is any way to remove it. It's not deep at all and not long. I know I should have used a screen protector, however I don't like how they feel or look.


Get a screen protector, it will make the scratch unnoticeable.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Aug 9, 2011)

GRZLA said:


> Get a screen protector, it will make the scratch unnoticeable.


That's the best advice.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mightybrick (Nov 2, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> I've dropped my phone about 10 times. Today was a bad one. There is a very small scratch on the screen now. I know that alot of people have scratched their phones and I am wondering if there is any way to remove it. It's not deep at all and not long. I know I should have used a screen protector, however I don't like how they feel or look.


Here's a shot in the dark: Would a CD scratch removal kit fill in the scratch? Just a thought.


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

brillo pad


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

Zagg screen shields also fill in superficial scratches. I had a phone that I wanted to sell and it had some tiny (but noticeable) scratches. I put a Zagg screen shield on it, and the scratches disappeared. They are a pain in the ass to install, but they're worth it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Any screen protector with a wet application should fill in scratches.

A less permanent solution would be rain-x. Its kind of like waxing a car; it fills in the scratches until it wears off.

Don't be afraid to ask me for help.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

I actually just google searched and rain-x came up alot... Now once again remember how shallow and small this scratch is, but it went away. Thanks for all your help guys. Kudos all around


----------



## mech_egr (Oct 18, 2011)

sublimaze said:


> Zagg screen shields also fill in superficial scratches. I had a phone that I wanted to sell and it had some tiny (but noticeable) scratches. I put a Zagg screen shield on it, and the scratches disappeared. They are a pain in the ass to install, but they're worth it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I
I'll second that. It took me thirty minutes to get one on my DInc properly but the end result was excellent. Lifetime replacement is a great perk too.


----------

